# Pirate Ship Wreck



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Here was our take on the ship wreck scene from Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean ride for this past Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I like the thunder effect.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work


----------

